# I can't join games on line in left 4 dead!!!



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't join games online!!! 


I can host games and people can play with me but i cannot join them. 

port forwarding didn’t help/work I join at the lobby and it doesn’t load; says error of connection failed after 10 retries and boots me from loading screen. Even worse, then when i host games the screen loads with their names but when it finishes loading the AI is in their place, as if it booted them when I hosted. 

I reinstalled the game and last night I was able to host a game, but I still can't join. I may have joined 1-3 games at first the first time I installed it but now it won't work and I’m afraid I won't be able to host again either after so many tries or after so much time. 

If it's possible i port forwarded wrong idk how because I followed all the instructions and I tried to set a static IP but it says the ports aren’t open... but maybe the port forwarding isn’t the problem. if it is can you please tell me how to do it right? 

Thanks in advance, please help. Also btw I’m really remedial when it comes to technology and computers so if you could put your responses into lay mans terms and go step by step that would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.

YES!!! I did buy the game legally at game stop but I couldn‘t find any useful information on forums. Everyone always asks if it's pirated, well once again it's not. And if it's a problem with the connection, what is it and how do I fix it? My firewall is off, if that matters...

I can host them because even though it can't find a dedicated server, if I switch to local game it works. If I try to join a game, I can come to lobby but at loading screen after a long time it says it failed to connect after 10 retries or something similar. (I repeated in case someone missed it earlier). 

My computer's internet is hooked up to my mom and Step dad's router in another room. I don't know how to find out what port l4d is on/server configured to use. How do you set it from 27015 to 27016? I don't know how to set it at all... 

I can host games and play with people, at first I could, then it kicked them out of game at loading screen, I reinstalled, and hosting and playing with other people in game worked again. I cannot JOIN them because I never get past the loading screen without that error message. I THINK (my memory is fuzzy) As I said earlier, I used to be able to join but now I can't. 
I tried making a static IP address and port forwarding but it didn't work I followed all these steps a while ago when I tried; port forwards port checker plus can you see me and 2 other port checkers all said port was closed, connection wasn't allowed/ was blocked/not permitted or something like that. 

Since I can host I assume I don’t need to port forward, I need to know how to join. If anyone can help me that would once again greatly be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

Hi astropepsi and welcome to TSF,

Could you please post the make/model of the router.
Thanks


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

If a seperate device, also the make and model of your modem.


----------



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

linksys BEFSX41


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

Are there any other ports that need to be open?


----------



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

i dont know im not sure if there are i know nothing about ports i dont know if I even forwarded the right ports which is why im asking for help, so please help!!!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

What is your software firewall?


----------



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

well my computer firewall for windows is turned off but my antivirus is McAfee.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

This page will help you set your router up to accept ports for all Source games (L4D, TF2, HL2DM)
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/BEFSX41/Half_Life_2_Steam.htm


----------



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

like i said i tried port forwarding but it didn't work it says ports arent open and i cant join games still but i can still host local plz help!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

Download and install PF Port Checker, then check the ports and see what message it says.


----------



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

yes i did that a long time ago and it said it is not open or reachable, i will be awaiting the next step my friend.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

What is your ISP?


----------



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I can't join games online in left 4 dead!!!*

WOW (formerly Wide Open West) Cable Connection.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: I can't join games ****** in left 4 dead!!!*

Do you have a modem connected to your router or is the router connected directly to the phone line. If there is a modem you will need to forward the ports on that as well. Usually consulting the manual of the modem will help you to access the User Interface (Just like your router). There should be a portforward section in there.


----------



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a modem connected to my parents computer not mine, but i heard that you don't need to port forward unless you can't host a game online where people join your games. I can host because people can join and play with me, but i can not join games because I still get the connection failed after 10 retries error. Please help (again)!


----------



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

anyone? Plus i found out that since I can host local games i can also join them but i don't know how to filter my search results for only local games when i want to join them so unless i get lucky and get one, I have to host one.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Local games means LAN or your Home network, not internet servers your selecting the wrong filters.
Does your router connect directly to your phone line?
Do you have a different ISP to your parents?


----------



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

somehow i accidently made a static ip and now i can join and host on dedicated servers, but if anything goes wrong again ill come back and post.


----------



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

ok i had to do system restore after i got ANG antivirus malaware/spyware on my computer, so i lost the static ip or whatever let me join/host dedicated servers online in left 4 dead. Last time, when it worked, i didn't do port forwarding, therefore i do not believe it is the problem and do not think i need to do that. For the static ip, however, i think i entered my router ip into the browser and once i accessed the router settings, i went to status, found WAN settings, exited, went to the manage network, properties, ivp4, properties, then i think i entered the WAN ip adress and/or subnet mask and/or default gateway into the ip adress/subnet mask/ defualt gateway areas and my internet worked again (i put in wrong numbers and messed it up so i couldnt use internet before this) and i could host and join online in dedicated servers again. The static ip address instructions on port forward didn't work i had my subnet mask, DNS servers, the default gateway router ip address (192.168.1.1) and i changed the area where it asked for ip address to 192.168.1.135 and then tried 192.168.1.2 and only changed one number like it said, and it didn't work. I disabled the blocking of WAN, though i dont know if its only for port forwarding or for static ip. I tried entering the WAN settings again and the internet worked but i couldn't join/host dedicated servers online still. How do I get the static ip again or how can i get it to let me play online again? Please help!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

When you say you put in the numbers from ipconfig except the variation of the actual IP, and it didn't work, are you referring to the Internet as not working then?


----------



## astropepsi (Apr 2, 2009)

no, jason. When i tried this, the internet worked, but I still couldn't join/host dedicated servers online in Left 4 Dead anymore. My thanks to you and everyone else on this forum who asks me detailed questions to better understand and find a solution to the problem.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try then opening the ports.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

For now go to the router settings and find a setting called DMZ (De-militarized Zone). Usually you can only add one PC to the list for a good reason, The reason is this option can leave your PC vulnerable to attacks. (Most cases the router still monitors and blocks these attacks.) 

So add your IP (192.168.1.XXX) to the DMZ settings and save, this will allow your PC to use any port your PC requires, it will also allow any incoming port connections that are directed to your PCs IP. I would make sure you have a firewall enabled at all times when when your PCs IP is in the DMZ list.

Ive used DMZ on my PC for over a year now and have had no problems, mainly because im lazy and dont want to add each games port numbers by hand. :grin:


----------

